# smtp 451 error



## nuohai (Mar 3, 2013)

Greetings, 

I got this problem when other ppl people tried to send me email. Could you help me out? Thank you so much! The following is what they got. Thank you again. 


```
<***@***.edu>: host ***[*.*.*.*]
    said: 451 Temporary failure, please try again later. (in reply to DATA
    command)


Final-Recipient: rfc822; ***@***.edu
Original-Recipient: rfc822;***@***.edu
Action: failed
Status: 4.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; ***.edu
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 451 Temporary failure, please try again later.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 4, 2013)

Most likely greylisting. Google it.


----------

